# Envious of Another Dog



## hmw0 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi
I am hoping someone who has gone through a similar experience could weigh in and maybe offer some tips.
My intact male vizsla, Scout, is 20 months old and I would say pretty possessive over me and has grown up to have quite a confident and dominant presence, in general. This past June my living arrangements changed and long story short, we now have a live-in (crazy but VERY submissive) 17 month old intact male Springer spaniel. The dogs have played together since they were around 20 weeks old and for the most part get along and play together as two very high energy dogs would. They've had a few altercations over the past year but are usually okay although never left alone together unsupervised. 
A few months ago, I started noticing some pushy and rude behavior in my vizsla whenever the spaniel was around or when the attention wasn't completely on him so I researched ways to curb this possessiveness. Essentially I would reward Scout and only give him attention after he waited for me to finish petting the other dog and exhibiting patient and respectful behavior. To my surprise, within a few days he got the memo and has been really good about not pushing the other dog around or wedging himself in between me and the other dog ever since.
Fast forward to roughly this past week and I have noticed a sudden and strange (out of character) change in his behaviour. A once very happy and boisterous dog (classic clingy, bum-wiggling vizsla), he now quietly whines the back of the spare bedroom in the dark and won't come out when I call him or when I have treats or anything. I have noticed he only does this when I play or interact with the Springer but will hide away for hours, even walking away from me if I approach him to play. I haven't changed the amount of attention he gets and as someone who's life completely revolves around my dog.... He gets ALOT. He is thoroughly exercised and mentally stimulated through training, games, and agility classes as well as regular socialization with his buddies. I have read that dogs don't experience jealousy in the way a human does, but this new, depressed behavior has me a little concerned. I was initially thinking that he'd get over it and I just had to ignore it but it's rapidly worsening with every passing day. He was just at the vets about 3 weeks ago and she mentioned he is in great health and there were no concerns from a health perspective.
I am not sure what to do so any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hmw0 (Dec 14, 2016)

The stars of the show!!! (Taken today)


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

I've found that people often create a lot of unnecessary problems when they start reading human characteristics or personality qualities into their Vizsla. They are very human in some ways, but mercifully, "Rudeness" or "Pushiness", sometimes "Vindictive", etc. are not part of their DNA.

You are right, they are very possessive of their people, and will exhibit that when they see you attending to another dog or even a person. But the way to address that is not by antagonizing them further by petting or playing with the other, and surely not by commanding them to sit and stay and watch helplessly.
Also, unless he and the Springer are really getting aggressive, leave it alone, they will work it out.

The bedroom withdrawal is confusing, though. Are you saying he goes in there when you play with the Springer? If so, stop interacting with the Springer altogether and refocus your time on Scout so he can feel like Top Dog with you again. If this doesn't work, then I'd suspend time with the Springer and refocus on your relationship with him so he is reminded and reassured that he is still Top Gun.


----------



## spiraling (Jul 21, 2018)

I am not an expert here. But if you have two male dog challenging each other then don't "feel sorry" for the non dominant dog. Always pet and reward the dominant dog first and most. We see it as unfair, they see it as pecking order.


----------

